# Song Match Up Game



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

As a "shower thought" I came with a game where there are two song for a poster to choose which song, he/she likes best. Hopefully, there will be members that would enjoy playing this game.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Gameplay*:
1)	The 1st poster will post two songs with YouTube videos of the two songs
2)	Please post the song's title first and then the artist's song
3)	The next poster will listen to the two songs and then choose the song he/she likes best by bolden his/her choice at the top of the post. 
4)	That poster than would make a new post with his/her pick with another song 
5)	The next poster then would listen to the previous poster's pick and the new song and choose the song he/she likes best by bolden his/her choice at the top of the post.
And so on.

*Example: *
Person 1: Song A by Artist Name vs. Song B by Artist Name
Video
Person 2: *Song B - Artist Name*
Song B - Artist Name vs. Song C - Artist Name
Video 
Person 3: *Song B - Artist Name*
Song B - Artist Name vs. Song D - Artist Name
Video 
Person 4: *Song D - Artist Name*
Song D - Artist Name vs. Song E- Artist Name
And so on.

*Rules*: 
1)	All songs from all genres are welcome. 
2)	Please refrain from reusing a song that's already been posted. If a song is reused, then the match up must be different from the old one.
*For example*:
Old Post: Song B - Artist Name vs. Song C - Artist Name
New Post: Song B - Artist Name vs. Song ZWE - Artist Name
3)	Please refrain from posting a match up of a song and an adaptation/variation of the song. 
4)	If an overlap occurs, then the top poster makes his/her choice between his/her original choice and his/her new song. The bottom poster then would make his/her choice between the top poster pick and his/her new song. Once, the bottom person makes his/her choice then he/she will choose a different song for the new song. If the top and the bottom poster new song in the original overlapping posts are the same, then the bottom poster will choose another song that is different from the top post. If neither or only one party don't correct the error in a reasonable manner of time, then the next poster will treat the overlapping posts as irrelevant and continue the game. 
*Overlap Example*:
Top Poster: *Song AB - Artist Name*
Song AB- Artist Name vs. Song AC- Artist Name
Video
Bottom Poster: *Song AB- Artist Name*
Song AB - Artist Name vs. Song AC* - Artist Name
Video
Top Poster: *Song AC - Artist Name*
Song AC - Artist Name vs. Song AC* - Artist Name
Video
Bottom Poster: *Song AC* - Artist Name*
Song AC* - Artist Name vs. Song AE - Artist Name
Video
5)	If a break in chain occurs due to other comments, then the next poster will link his post with the last game post. 
*Break in Chain Example*:
Poster 1: *Song E - Artist Name*
Song E - Artist Name vs. Song F - Artist Name
Video
Commenter 1: Song E is …
Commenter 2: I agree with you, that Song E is …
Poster 2: link to Poster 1 post
*Song F - Artist Name*
Song F - Artist Name vs. Song G - Artist Name
Video 
6)	If a break in chain occurs due to the last poster breaking a rule, then the last poster can correct his/her post in a reasonable time frame to continue the chain. Once that reasonable time frame has expired (which is decided by the other posters), then the next poster will follow the 3rd rule, but _the link post will be to the last correct post_.

Thanks for reading this intro, and hopefully the game is appealing to you to play.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Casimir Pulaski Day - Sufjan Stevens vs. Holocene - Bon Iver


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Casimir Pulaski Day - Sufjan Stevens vs. *Holocene - Bon Iver*

An interesting comparison, as these are two acts already on my shortlist of artists/bands (less than 10) to check out in more detail. I quite liked the Sufjan Stevens, but the Bon Iver is for me the better song.

I can't see New York - Tori Amos vs. Holocene - Bon Iver






The Bon Iver video is of course given above.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

*Holocene - Bon Iver *

I can't see New York by Tori Amos, is a powerful song which convey the sadness of a traveler who cannot make it to New York as the plane is in free fall. The powerful bang on the drum and piano propel her singing to almost a frenzy. Thank you for posting this, I never listened to this song before. Yet, I have to go with Bon Iver, as I preferred a softer song that allows the depth of the song to sink in rather than overwhelming loudness that floor me, but its duration of impact is short. Both are good songs, but for me personally, I preferred Holocene by Bon Iver.

Holocene - Bon Iver vs. Sour Breath - Julien Baker


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

After thinking it over, I decided on a new rule that the poster who made the winning match up should refrain from posting until his/her song fall out of competition, or until two other posters make their decision, as I realizes that a poster could derail the game if he/she continue to choose his/her song over everyone else new songs.

*Given that I completed the last match up, I shall sit the game out until someone choose a new song over my choice or until two other members play the game. 
*
*Rule Amendment:* After making a post, please refrain from posting until your song pick is out of the competition or two other members has made their own picks.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Holocene - Bon Iver*

Holocene - Bon Iver vs. Sour Breath - Julien Baker


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart and I were amazed to see your thread, Conrad2, because we'd had virtually the same 'shower thought' about a game and were going to put it up after Easter. It had some differences (which of course I like!) but very very similar. 

I wouldn't have mentioned this, but if I do put up a thread in one of the other forums, I just wanted to explain that I wouldn't be copying you. 

I suppose it's not telepathy eek: !) but merely that we were both thinking about new musical games and hit on more or less the same format. 

I was wondering how my game would take off - it's always impossible to say, and I was amazed when Musical Baker's Dozen proved to be quite popular. It will be interesting to see how this one goes - I hope, well. I haven't been on TC much this week because of Easter, but I will take part now. 

I've just been listening to your two and am about to post my preference plus choose another one. I'm thinking about the latter now. 

Hope you have a good holiday/ Happy Easter. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I preferred Sour Breath. I liked the string accompaniment (which is why I've chosen the Gene Pitney to go along with it) and I preferred the voice. Bon Iver seemed too slow for me and the massed gentle voices too lacklustre. The rather vague lyrics didn't help either.

*Sour Breath - Julien Baker*

Sour Breath - Julien Baker vs If I Didn't Have A Dime - Gene Pitney


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Found Sour Breath too dreamy and not especially appealing. Much prefer the Gene Pitney partly because of the almost mariachi  quality of the backing. It also is a blast from the past.

*If I Didn't Have A Dime - Gene Pitney*

If I Didn't Have A Dime - Gene Pitney v Penny Arcade - Roy Orbison (Male singers of same vintage with similar theme)


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Ingélou said:


> Taggart and I were amazed to see your thread, Conrad2, because we'd had virtually the same 'shower thought' about a game and were going to put it up after Easter. It had some differences (which of course I like!) but very very similar.
> 
> I wouldn't have mentioned this, but if I do put up a thread in one of the other forums, I just wanted to explain that I wouldn't be copying you.
> 
> ...


By all means, post your version in a different forum! It would be nice to see "fun" games proliferates across different sites than just to be restricted to one.

I enjoyed playing your Musical Baker's Dozen game. It was fun while it lasted.

Thank you for playing! Hopefully, my version is fun to play and you stick around. It would be nice to have more people to join in.

I do hope that you and Taggart enjoyed your Easter holiday! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*If I Didn't Have A Dime - Gene Pitney
*

I usually don't listened to these type of songs, so it was a nice change of music. I preferred If I Didn't Have A Dime as its mariachi backing was intriguing to listen to.

If I Didn't Have A Dime - Gene Pitney vs White Winter Hymnal - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Conrad2 said:


> By all means, post your version in a different forum! It would be nice to see "fun" games proliferates across different sites than just to be restricted to one.
> 
> I enjoyed playing your Musical Baker's Dozen game. It was fun while it lasted.
> 
> ...


Thanks - of course, there *is* a thriving games section in the main forum which I've enjoyed quite a few times. I've used parts of the format that I thought of to turn it into a controlled sharing of reviews so put my thread Chain Reaction in the non-games part of the main forum. Chain Reactions

Your rule that one can't join in till one's horse has left the race means I can't do the choice you give above. I'd just like to point out that in the UK (or on my computer) *White Winter Hymnal - Fleet Foxes* shows up as 'this video is not available'.

However, I accessed it via Google - here's the link. 




We do need a few more players - hope it comes to pass. :tiphat:

Edit: Actually, my own 'game-type thread' also needs more players and will probably fold soon. Live and learn.


----------

